# سؤال من هندسة مدني لوحوش المياه



## مصطفى حجيجة (23 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
أولا أنا مش عارف السؤال ده يخص حضراتكم أم لا
عندي قطعة أرض صحراوية بمنطقة تسمى كوم أوشيم في الفيوم هي أراضي مستصلحة والمسئولين عاملين قناة تقريبا بعرض 5 متر بس المشكلة أن الميه قليلة جدا وسطح الميه على مسافة تقارب 4 متر من سطح الأرض الزراعية والمياه ليست متوفرة دائما عشان كده عايز أكشف عن مياه جوفية أزاي أقدر أخرجها وفي حد يعرف شركات ممكن تعمل ده في القاهرة وأزاي أعرف أن الميه دي صاحة 
وشكراااا للوحوش


----------



## خالد طه (17 أغسطس 2011)

ممكن تشرفنا في الشركة العربية لمقاولات حفر الابار وهاتلاقي اجابات لكل الاسئلة اللي سالتها عنوان الشركة 
112ش عمار بن ياسر خلف الكلية الحربية 
ت 0226200048
م / جمال هنو


----------



## محمد العسكرى (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*مشكورررررررررررررر يا بشمهندس
جزاك الله خيرا 
*


----------



## مهندسه باور (6 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
بالنسبه لمعرفه المياه صالحه ولا لا ده ممكن تعرفه من شركه كونكورد ايجيبت 
هى شركه متخصصه فى تكنولوجيا تنقيه ومعالجه المياه 
وعنوانها 81ا برج الفهيم -ش سليم الاول -ميدان حلميه الزيتون -القاهره 
ت \0100779926- 0100779924
e-mail:[email protected] \www.concordegypt.com


----------



## مهندسه باور (6 سبتمبر 2011)

بالنسبه لمعرفه هل المياه صالحه اولا ممكن تعرف ده من شركه كونكورد ايجيبت 
81 برج الفهيم-ش سليم الاول- ميدان حلميه الزيتون -القاهره 
0100779926
م\سميه محمد


----------



## كيرو عبده (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود


----------

